# Does anyone use their own device?



## lornaevo

do you guys use your own device instead of the uber phone? How much data do you use monthly?


----------



## JJcriggins

Lornaevo,
I use my own phone. I work about 16 hours a week and Uber ,Google Maps ,Triplog use about 1GB a month

HTH

JJ


----------



## rtaatl

I use the partner app on my galaxy note 3. So much better than the uber iPhone. Since I'm with sprint the data is unlimited so no need for me to worry. Haven't had a problem with network.


----------



## UberHammer

I do. I use about 30 GB of data per month.

I have a grandfathered unlimited data plan and watch Netflix while waiting for a ping.


----------



## Oc_DriverX

JJcriggins said:


> Lornaevo,
> I use my own phone. I work about 16 hours a week and Uber ,Google Maps ,Triplog use about 1GB a month
> 
> HTH
> 
> JJ


I think my experience is similar to JJcriggins. I use Uber, Lyft, and Google Maps. I also have Waze running, although usually not in "direction" mode. I believe I use 1GB or less a month in about the same number of hours.


----------



## Markisonit

I have unlimited data as well through Sprint but I use the iPhone from Uber. I want to keep Uber platform and my personal phone stuff separate.


----------



## BlkGeep

I use my own device, full time, forty hours max, 70 trips, the Uber app uses about 250 mb a month. I have a ten gig plan, but that's mostly used on porn, the app uses very little.


----------



## jsixis

I use uber's phone, that thing gets way too hot for me to waste my phone on it, plus I need my phone to make sure the other drivers are not blocking me in, read the airport arrivals and play games or read the news while waiting for a request


----------



## kel

UberHammer said:


> I do. I use about 30 GB of data per month.
> 
> I have a grandfathered unlimited data plan and watch Netflix while waiting for a ping.


When I use Uber on my iphone, occasionally the Uber app would automatically turn it off. So when I check my uber app after browsing for 5 minutes, I realize I'm off line.. It doesn't always happen, but sometimes it does. Especially if I use more than 1 app. For example: safari, youtube and uber (while waiting at airport...since it can be an hour wait).... and when I recheck my app, it would say offline... which I normally wouldn't care but the airport in SFO has a 'digital wait line' so if I accidentally go offline... I'm back at 0.


----------



## BlkGeep

Kind of an amateur thing there. At least your up to speed on King of Throans. It's designed to do that on purpose.


----------



## Markisonit

jsixis said:


> I use uber's phone, that thing gets way too hot for me to waste my phone on it, plus I need my phone to make sure the other drivers are not blocking me in, read the airport arrivals and play games or read the news while waiting for a request


Exactly. I would hate to have to do this job with just one phone.


----------



## lornaevo

No I was thinking of getting an iPad mini for uBering and returning their iPhone4. I could get about 3GB from T-Mobile for $30 monthly. And save $10 by returning their device.


----------



## UberHammer

kel said:


> When I use Uber on my iphone, occasionally the Uber app would automatically turn it off. So when I check my uber app after browsing for 5 minutes, I realize I'm off line.. It doesn't always happen, but sometimes it does. Especially if I use more than 1 app. For example: safari, youtube and uber (while waiting at airport...since it can be an hour wait).... and when I recheck my app, it would say offline... which I normally wouldn't care but the airport in SFO has a 'digital wait line' so if I accidentally go offline... I'm back at 0.


This is why I turn my phone into a mobile hotspot, and watch netflix from my iPad. I just let my phone sit with the Uber driver app in the forefront.


----------



## cybertec69

T-Mobile, I would not take chances with their sketchy coverage. I use my galaxy S4 with Verizon and unlimited data, works like a charm, and no Netflix between pings, when I am on the road I am all business. I also use my S4 to tether my LG G Pad 8.3.


----------



## Large

I use ipad on verizon network, works great


----------



## Markisonit

cybertec69 said:


> when I am on the road I am all business.


You and me both. When I don't have a PAX, I am strategerizing on how TO get one in the car.


----------



## Cemal

I use my iPhone with unlimited dara for $54 a month,


----------



## UberHammer

Markisonit said:


> You and me both. When I don't have a PAX, I am strategerizing on how TO get one in the car.


Open rider app. If no other drivers around, then watch netflix. If drivers are around, move to a spot where they aren't, and then watch netflix.

Don't make the job harder than it is. The pay already sucks. Keep it easy.


----------



## Chewie73

I use my own Android. I, too, am on a grandfathered Sprint Plan with Unlimited Data. I don't feel like I should pay Uber any more than the 20% they take off the top. 
If you do happen to browse on the phone while the Uber App is running, the app will automatically go offline.... I don't like this since I do like to check email and stuff between rides.... I would use moble hot-spot and utilize another device, but I don't want to pay for additional services on my phone that I would not otherwise use.


----------



## Markisonit

Chewie73 said:


> I use my own Android. I, too, am on a grandfathered Sprint Plan with Unlimited Data. I don't feel like I should pay Uber any more than the 20% they take off the top.
> If you do happen to browse on the phone while the Uber App is running, the app will automatically go offline.... I don't like this since I do like to check email and stuff between rides.... I would use moble hot-spot and utilize another device, but I don't want to pay for additional services on my phone that I would not otherwise use.


Hence why it is worth the $10 for the rental of the outdated iPhone with the small font. Old eyes have trouble reading it and I have adjusted as much as I could stand.
I'll keep my Android free for other stuff.


----------



## Speedsense

Anyone notice that if you take a call when the app is on... it will not warn you of a ping.. the only way is to watch the app for a ping,, otherwise you will miss the ping.


----------



## Markisonit

Speedsense said:


> Anyone notice that if you take a call when the app is on... it will not warn you of a ping.. the only way is to watch the app for a ping,, otherwise you will miss the ping.


I'll keep my personal phone and my Uber phone as a separate entity.


----------



## Speedsense

I opted out of the uber phone. My cell service has unlimited data, and saw no reason to have the Uber phone @ the price. The Uber partners app has issues with phone calls, and will not warn that is going off line or that a ping is coming through like it will when you are in another app. If you call or get a call, you need to open the app, and be looking at the screen for a ping or you'll completely miss it. I have missed two of them because of this very reason. Just a heads up. Support has been made aware of the issue, and don't seem to care. Me thinks they want everyone to have an Uber phone and pay for it.


----------



## Markisonit

Speedsense said:


> Just a heads up. Support has been made aware of the issue, and don't seem to care. Me thinks they want everyone to have an Uber phone and pay for it.


Me thinks you are correct!


----------



## Bill Feit

lornaevo said:


> No I was thinking of getting an iPad mini for uBering and returning their iPhone4. I could get about 3GB from T-Mobile for $30 monthly. And save $10 by returning their device.


I have used my own phone for about 5 months and never went over on data..WAZE is the biggest data hog not Uber..it uses almost nothing. Not sure about using Android but using own iPhone is only way to go..apply the $10/week to your own private bill and not pay Uber for nothing...you need another phone to Uber because there phone does nothing else!!! BTW, don't forget to claim the $40/month as a business expense on your taxes!!


----------



## Moofish

Is anyonyone claiming the $40/month for the Uber iPhone? Since it comes out of pay, wasn't sure how to handle it.

I was also thinking of writing off 1/2 of my personal phone bill since its used to communicate with passengers. I didn't want to claim the whole thing and avoid raising any flags for an audit.


----------



## biozon

lornaevo said:


> do you guys use your own device instead of the uber phone? How much data do you use monthly?


 Of course. Why would I pay 40$ per month for renting a smartphone when I already have one? The app used 1 GB of data for me since beginning of November with close to 300 rides so far.


----------



## SeanP

lornaevo said:


> do you guys use your own device instead of the uber phone? How much data do you use monthly?


Yes I use my own iPhone 6. I am on a shared Family plan with verizon. My phone uses 2-3 gb every month. Not sure how much of that is from the Uber app though.


----------



## Uberdawg

I finally got off my ass and returned the uber phone. I am 7 days in to new bill and have used iPad mini instead and data usage is less than .3 GB for about 25 hours of driving. Now I know how really stupid I have been to pay them 40 bucks a month for data usage. An Uber phone is nothing more than another way for Uber to make money. As I posted in a thread, I heard a CSR tell a new driver a deposit was now required and that the deposit was non refundable.


----------



## jsixis

Moofish said:


> Is anyonyone claiming the $40/month for the Uber iPhone? Since it comes out of pay, wasn't sure how to handle it.
> 
> I was also thinking of writing off 1/2 of my personal phone bill since its used to communicate with passengers. I didn't want to claim the whole thing and avoid raising any flags for an audit.


Good question, I will claim that as an expense. I can't do a steady $40 a month because I do get a 1st rider promo $5 about 1/2 the time.


----------



## CityGirl

A non-refundable "Deposit" is not a deposit. It might not be legal to do that, depending where they are.


----------



## frndthDuvel

There was no way I was going to give UBER access to my phone.


----------



## painfreepc

Speedsense said:


> I opted out of the uber phone. My cell service has unlimited data, and saw no reason to have the Uber phone @ the price. The Uber partners app has issues with phone calls, and will not warn that is going off line or that a ping is coming through like it will when you are in another app. If you call or get a call, you need to open the app, and be looking at the screen for a ping or you'll completely miss it. I have missed two of them because of this very reason. Just a heads up. Support has been made aware of the issue, and don't seem to care. Me thinks they want everyone to have an Uber phone and pay for it.


They don't care, I am tolled by a uber csr that this is done to be sure you are near phone and ready to take request, but we all know this to stop us from running uber in the background when serving a lyft request.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect

At first they said my phone was to old. A HTC Thunderbolt. I once read there would be no updates to that OS. But then an update was sent a couple of months later, in which I had no choice in saying no. Only button was to accept. They installed 4.0.4 which according to them 4.0.3 is required. I pointed this out to them and they caved in. It took some doing though.


----------



## Markisonit

frndthDuvel said:


> There was no way I was going to give UBER access to my phone.


Touche!
My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Kim Chi

iPhone I rent from Uber. paid a deposit and each week a $ 10.00 taken out. my personal phone I keep for my personal use.


----------



## DC_Uber_Lyft_Driver

I use my Android and I run all three rideshare apps on them simultaneously.

This app helps a lot --> https://uberpeople.net/threads/driver-bar-uber-lyft-sidecar.12341/


----------



## Uberdawg

Kim Chi said:


> iPhone I rent from Uber. paid a deposit and each week a $ 10.00 taken out. my personal phone I keep for my personal use.


Did you ask if your deposit was refundable if you returned your phone in good condition? The phone and the 10 bucks is a scam. I have not used 1GB of data yet in almost 2 weeks (About 60 hours on app). You can get a lot of data for 20 bucks.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect

Well both the rider and drivers apps sure drains the battery fast. Are most on charge the whole time login?

And I wish they would not be so zoomed in on start up and when you get a ping. Shot / accept first then ask questions / see where your going last.


----------



## BrandonK

I went from having all the time in the world to fart around reading reddit while driving for Lyft, to never having a break on Uber. I use my own phone. I'm considering using another device for Uber tethered to phone so my phone can be used for music and GPS separately, but it hasn't been an issue.

It works great for me having Uber up front and having Waze and mileIQ in the background. Uber has all I really need, the GPS is a little slow, but good enough. Waze running in the background will announce if there's any road hazards, mileIQ tracks my mileage for taxes.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

lornaevo said:


> do you guys use your own device instead of the uber phone? How much data do you use monthly?


I bought an unlocked 'China' Android 3G phone for use as a GPS and to use for Uber for under $100.
I bought a $10 sim card at Target for use with their 'BRIGHSPOT' (by T-Mobile) pre-paid service (no-contract) and use a $35 monthly plan that provides unlimited data (3GB 4G then unlimited 3G), unlimited texts and 300 minutes of voice (which I don't use). Having the unlimited data allows me to also use the phone as a mobile hot-spot - providing free WiFi for my passengers and my personal phone and tablet. (And Brightspot sends me a $25 Target gift card every 6 months of service)

And I have a free Google Voice account, so running the GV app on the phone allows me to make unlimited calls at no-charge (using the unlimited data connection).

There are now some really nice 4g/LTE Android phones available from China that cost under $200 (unlocked) - but you really don't need 4G to run apps like Uber or Lyft - or to make calls or send/receive texts.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

Moofish said:


> Is anyonyone claiming the $40/month for the Uber iPhone? Since it comes out of pay, wasn't sure how to handle it.


Wow... you still don't understand (like most) that Uber doesn't pay you -
they CHARGE you for the use of their system... and YOU PAY UBER.

Read your driver agreement.

Everything you pay UBER for their service(s) is a tax deductible business expense -
including the 20% they charge you to use their system.


----------



## good4life

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Wow... you still don't understand (like most) that Uber doesn't pay you -
> they CHARGE you for the use of their system... and YOU PAY UBER.
> 
> Read your driver agreement.
> 
> Everything you pay UBER for their service(s) is a tax deductible business expense -
> including the 20% they charge you to use their system.


Just remember, if you deduct the 20% you pay Uber, you have to declare the total revenue before revenue share. This was asked in another thread and I believe the 1099 received will dictate whether the income paid was pre or post revenue share.


----------



## Uberdawg

The way the 1099 should go out is the Net pay amount. That is what they are actually paying. If they send out the Gross amount, that will be wrong.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

Uberdawg said:


> The way the 1099 should go out is the Net pay amount. That is what they are actually paying. If they send out the Gross amount, that will be wrong.


No - it's not wrong.
In the bizarre, *self-serving, liability-avoiding, employer-tax-avoiding world of Uber*, YOU are the one charging the customer (PAX) and Uber is just the 'conduit' service. The GROSS amount is what 'YOU' charge the PAX... the 20% commission is an expense that YOU pay to Uber. The SRF is a fee YOU charge the PAX and pay to UBER. If you don't understand your REVENUES and EXPENSES, get a professional tax preparer to do your taxes - or you'll end up screwing yourself out of the deductions you are allowed to take for business expenses.


----------



## Uberdawg

Michael - Cleveland said:


> No - it's not wrong.
> In the bizarre, *self-serving, liability-avoiding, employer-tax-avoiding world of Uber*, YOU are the one charging the customer (PAX) and Uber is just the 'conduit' service. The GROSS amount is what 'YOU' charge the PAX... the 20% commission is an expense that YOU pay to Uber. The SRF is a fee YOU charge the PAX and pay to UBER. If you don't understand your REVENUES and EXPENSES, get a professional tax preparer to do your taxes - or you'll end up screwing yourself out of the deductions you are allowed to take for business expenses.


A 1099 is what I am *paid* by someone for contract work or as an independent contractor. Checks written. If they do it any other way, they are wrong. And I do have an accountant do my taxes and I do understand revenue and expenses. Better than most.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

A 1099 is exactly what is says on the IRS form 1099:
MISCELLANEOUS INCOME.
The way that RAISER (the company that you have an agreement with - and who handles the money) works, they do not pay you:
the PASSENGER does. Then You pay Uber 20% commission (tax deductible expense) and the SRF you collected from the rider (a non-event).


----------



## Uberdawg

Michael - Cleveland said:


> A 1099 is exactly what is says on the IRS form 1099:
> MISCELLANEOUS INCOME.
> The way that RAISER (the company that you have an agreement with - and who handles the money) works, they do not pay you:
> the PASSENGER does. Then You pay Uber 20% commission (tax deductible expense) and the SRF you collected from the rider (a non-event).


Michael, Raiser pays drivers (partners, whatever), Uber is collecting their fees and Raiser pays them. The passenger does not pay me. Raiser does. "Your payment from Raiser is on it's way".

Regardless, it is a moot point. The SRF and the Uber "commission" is tax deductible if it is included on the 1099 (my point is that it should not be but that is not to say that it will not be, this is Uber after all). Easy way to figure it out. Add your payments from Raiser and if it is not what is on the 1099, deduct the commissions and SRF paid.

The one thing, in my opinion, that will get these guys in the end is that the IRS is going to have to have a ****ing Uber team to figure out 160,000 tax returns. They aren't going to like that worth a shit.


----------



## Monica rodriguez

I use a samsung avant. It works great. I have service with tmobile so i get unlimited data and I dont remember but its like 1gb at higher speed then it slows down. I use Uber, lyft, emails and facebook so its enough for me.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

Uberdawg said:


> Michael, Raiser pays drivers (partners, whatever), Uber is collecting their fees and Raiser pays them. The passenger does not pay me. Raiser does. "Your payment from Raiser is on it's way". Regardless, it is a moot point. The SRF and the Uber "commission" is tax deductible if it is included on the 1099 (my point is that it should not be but that is not to say that it will not be, this is Uber after all). Easy way to figure it out. Add your payments from Raiser and if it is not what is on the 1099, deduct the commissions and SRF paid. The one thing, in my opinion, that will get these guys in the end is that the IRS is going to have to have a ****ing Uber team to figure out 160,000 tax returns. They aren't going to like that worth a shit.


You still don't understand. Just read your driver agreement with Raiser - it's all in there:. YOU are charging the passenger both the fare and the SRF - not Uber and not Raiser. 'Your payment from Raiser is on the way' is not a legal statement and it only means that you are receiving a payment of YOUR money, less fees.

And you're right - it's moot. And you're also right that driver's need to carefully check to see exactly what total amount is included in their 1099 from Raiser.


----------



## hoogle

I got a droid while waiting for the iPhone to arrive. Was shocked at iPad's tiny screen and how hot it gets. I might return it, but I should probably see how it does in the field first. Could be a good backup plan until Uber comes up with a Windows Phone Driver app.


----------



## Uberdawg

Michael - Cleveland said:


> No - it's not wrong.
> In the bizarre, *self-serving, liability-avoiding, employer-tax-avoiding world of Uber*, YOU are the one charging the customer (PAX) and Uber is just the 'conduit' service. The GROSS amount is what 'YOU' charge the PAX... the 20% commission is an expense that YOU pay to Uber. The SRF is a fee YOU charge the PAX and pay to UBER. If you don't understand your REVENUES and EXPENSES, get a professional tax preparer to do your taxes - or you'll end up screwing yourself out of the deductions you are allowed to take for business expenses.


You were right. I guess the way they word the contract allows them to do that because mine is as you said. The 1099 Misc shows any "uberfare" income. The 'Tax Summary" they provided shows the expenses they deducted which everyone will have to write off. Since you seem to be the best prepared about this, consider starting a thread about this topic alone. I think a lot of people on here are going to miss this if they don't see it. To bad for the drivers that aren't on here and are going to miss these differences also.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

Uberdawg said:


> You were right. I guess the way they word the contract allows them to do that because mine is as you said. The 1099 Misc shows any "uberfare" income. The 'Tax Summary" they provided shows the expenses they deducted which everyone will have to write off. Since you seem to be the best prepared about this, consider starting a thread about this topic alone. I think a lot of people on here are going to miss this if they don't see it. To bad for the drivers that aren't on here and are going to miss these differences also.


Kind of you to say... but I've been preaching this for weeks in various threads - and no one seems to want to read their Uber Partner Agreement. The best way for this information to get around is for those HERE to understand it - and then discuss it, rationally with friends, family and anyone who will listen.

And don't get me wrong - I'm just calling it as I see it... I WANT UBER TO SUCCEED - I just want them to do it in a way that is to everyone's benefit - not the convoluted, deceptive way that the current management team is doing it (including my formerly-admired past democrat national committee chair, David Pflouffe - who is currently Uber's VP of Strategic Marketing or something-like-that... talk about buying lobbying power - since 2000 this guy has been one of Barack Obama's closest advisors! Ya think he may have some influence on the administrations' stance on this over the next 2 years?!).


----------



## Sacto Burbs

I have no trouble getting Uber alerts when I'm doing other things on my phone. 

settings>notifications>Uber>allow Notifications>Choose alert


----------



## cybertec69

So you are all still driving with Uber, guess the rates are not low enough, once they hit .50c a mile should be the cut off point I guess, LOL.


----------



## Sacto Burbs

It is hobby bonehead. Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Dave W

Does everyone use a holder for their phone ? I have an android LG phone. Need to find a cheap holder. Also have an older LG Android. Can I use that one to receive texts from passengers ? Phone doesn't have a SIM card right now. I have been using my new android to run the rider app and to receive calls and texts from riders. I am done paying $10 per week to uber so looking for the best way to use a second phone so I don't have to try and use one phone for everything. I find that is just too difficult to manage while keeping the phone in the holder to receive pings


----------



## Djboitoy

UberHammer said:


> Open rider app. If no other drivers around, then watch netflix. If drivers are around, move to a spot where they aren't, and then watch netflix.
> 
> Don't make the job harder than it is. The pay already sucks. Keep it easy.


Do you have to have an uber rider account to open the rider app? Is there a secret I don't know? I just have no desire to create an account that I will rarely use so looking for suggestions. Thanks.


----------



## painfreepc

Djboitoy said:


> Do you have to have an uber rider account to open the rider app? Is there a secret I don't know? I just have no desire to create an account that I will rarely use so looking for suggestions. Thanks.


Yes you can open the rider app The ( Client app ) with your Uber driver account is ever occur to you to just download the app and put in your account information and see what happens


----------

